# malmostoso



## caterina79

Ciao a tutti 

conoscete l'aggettivo "malmostoso"?   E' solo di uso dialettale (milanese, lombardo) oppure è ormai entrato nella linguaggio comune? Mi sono un po' stupita di vederlo usato più volte nella traduzione di "Harry Potter e il principe mezzosangue". 
Grazie  e buona giornata
Caterina


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lo conosco perchè sono di Brescia, ma così a naso direi che è molto dialettale..


----------



## tie-break

Non lo conosco, cosa vuol dire ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tie-break said:


> Non lo conosco, cosa vuol dire ?



Per me una persona _malmostosa _è un tipo un po' lunatico, non amichevole, con cui non è facile andare d'accordo.


----------



## nikis

caterina79 said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> conoscete l'aggettivo "malmostoso"? E' solo di uso dialettale (milanese, lombardo) oppure è ormai entrato nella linguaggio comune? Mi sono un po' stupita di vederlo usato più volte nella traduzione di "Harry Potter e il principe mezzosangue".
> Grazie e buona giornata
> Caterina


 


veramente mai sentito prima d'ora...


----------



## jazyk

Pensavo avesse che fare con l'uva.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Buongiorno:
Il De Mauro riporta "malmostoso" come parola milanese con il significato di scorbutico, scontroso.  Il Garzanti dà anche l'etimologia: dal milanese malmostos ("mal" - malamente, più "mostos" - ricco di mosto, sugoso), 
Ho sentito questa parola per la prima volta un paio d'anni fa conversando qui a New York con un conoscente lodigiano, il quale insisteva che tale termine fosse parte del vocabolario italiano e non solo un regionalismo, come io invece sospettavo.
Non ho mai letto Harry Potter in italiano, ma devo confessare che mi darebbe un po' fastidio se un traduttore avesse deciso di usare una parola talmente regionale per una traduzione che in fin dei conti dovrebbe essere "italiana".  Qualcuno sa quale sia la parola originale inglese tradotta in italiano con malmostoso?
Grazie


----------



## caterina79

ToscanoNYC said:


> mi darebbe un po' fastidio se un traduttore avesse deciso di usare una parola talmente regionale per una traduzione che in fin dei conti dovrebbe essere "italiana"


 
Anche a me ha dato fastidio  anche se posso capire che non è niente di terribile. La traduttrice Beatrice Masini è milanese  
Mi dispiace non conosco la parola inglese così tradotta.


----------



## tie-break

jazyk said:


> Pensavo avesse a che fare con l'uva.


 
Anch'io  ! Di primo acchito ho pensato ad un vino che era fermentato male !


----------



## Crisidelm

Io la conosco, sebbene non sia una parola usata in Veneto, questione di amicizie milanesi. Trovo che sia una parola molto "sonora", mi piace da questo punto di vista, certo però che è di difficile comprensione per chi non frequenta la Lombardia...


----------



## Dr. X

Sempre che non abbia qualche assonanza con la parola originale in inglese, in Harry Potter di parole inventate ce ne sono parecchie.

Magari, in uno slancio di creatività, la traduttrice ha pensato bene di sostituire la parola originale con qualcosa di "esotico". 

Comunque, io abito nelle Marche e non l'ho mai sentita prima d'ora.


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Bhe è abbastanza incomprensibile il fatto che una traduttrice si lasci sfuggire un errore così grossolano.

Ad ogni modo posso confermare che è una espressione fortemente dialettale, da bresciano la conosco, ma molti miei amici (anche lombardi) non hanno idea di cosa voglia dire


----------



## bubu7

Per giudicare la traduzione bisognerebbe conoscere il termine o l’espressione che traduce. Se il termine inglese fosse un dialettalismo la traduzione, con un corrispondente termine dialettale riportato dai vocabolari, potrebbe considerarsi adeguata. 

Fuori tema (per tie-break):
L’espressione _avere che fare,_ usata da jazyk a posto di _avere *a* che fare_, non è errata: è solo di sapore antico ma sicuramente accettabile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Per giudicare la traduzione bisognerebbe conoscere il termine o l’espressione che traduce. Se il termine inglese fosse un dialettalismo la traduzione, con un corrispondente termine dialettale riportato dai vocabolari, potrebbe considerarsi adeguata.


Concordo: data la tiratura di un libro della serie "Harry Potter" do per scontato che la persona che ha avuto l'onore e l'onere di curare la versione italiana sia un traduttore con i contro****ni 
Se ha scelto un vocabolo così inusuale ci deve essere un motivo.
Figuriamoci se un traduttore diciamo napoletano si permettesse di tradurre "boy" con _guagliò_ solo in base alle sue origini!


----------



## Crisidelm

Dovrei chiedere a una mia amica che lavora per Salani...


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo: data la tiratura di un libro della serie "Harry Potter" do per scontato che la persona che ha avuto l'onore e l'onere di curare la versione italiana sia un traduttore con i contro****ni
> Se ha scelto un vocabolo così inusuale ci deve essere un motivo.
> Figuriamoci se un traduttore diciamo napoletano si permettesse di tradurre "boy" con _guagliò_ solo in base alle sue origini!



La questione secondo me è interessante (e dai non così off-topic ). Se veramente la traduttrice in questione ha scelto il vocabolo per rispecchiare un "dialettalismo" dell'inglese, resta legittimo chiedersi perché ha scelto un vocabolo lombardo piuttosto che un vocabolo altrettanto noto in uso in altre regioni (perché la traduttrice è lombarda, direte, ma non è una spiegazione ). Se qualcuno reperisce informazioni in merito sarebbe interessate sbrogliare la piccola matassa


----------



## SunDraw

Malmostoso: vocabolo che conoscevo solo da qualche lettura, l'avrei dato per "persona brutale", ma che se avessi ritrovato, prima di leggere questo thread , mi sarei probabilmente andato a riguardare nei dizionari.
Questo per dire che anche secondo me non può essere inteso come comune.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

SunDraw said:


> Malmostoso: vocabolo che conoscevo solo da qualche lettura, l'avrei dato per "persona brutale", ma che se avessi ritrovato, prima di leggere questo thread , mi sarei probabilmente andato a riguardare nei dizionari.
> Questo per dire che anche secondo me non può essere inteso come comune.



E' assodato che non sia comune.
Vista la competenza del traduttore, immagino sia l'equivalente per esempio di un termine scozzese che magari ben pochi inglesi conoscono.
Una volta deciso di usare un vocabolo diciamo così a diffusione regionale, non c'è scampo alla polemica: ci sarà sempre qualcuno che mugugna sul fatto che nella sua regione non si usa.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Beh, adesso la mia curiosità si è scatenata e per placarla non mi resta che leggere Harry Potter in inglese e in italiano simultaneamente frase per frase per individuare il malmostoso inglese.  Compito non da poco perché HP proprio non mi piace (ho letto solo il primo volume impiegandoci quasi sei mesi)
Non è che sia tanto facile procurarsi la versione italiana di HP qui a New York.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Pensate che, pur essendo nata e vissuta in provincia di Milano, ho sempre ritenuto l'aggettivo _malmostoso_ un termine di origine emiliana, perchè è di uso comune per i miei genitori che sono emiliani, mentre non l'ho mai sentita dire in giro.


Edit: incongruenze tra dizionari.

Da Treccani:
malmostóso agg. [comp. di mal (e)
e mostoso (nel sign. di “ sugoso ” )]. – Voce region. lombarda, ma entrata anche nel linguaggio comune e spec. nell'uso giornalistico, che significa propriam. “ *che fa o dà poco sugo* ” , e di qui, riferito a persona, musone, scontroso, intrattabile, sgarbato.

Garzanti dice: *ricco di mosto.* (Come da post #7 di Toscano NYC)

*Chi avrà ragione?*


----------



## cavillous

Mi domando se un termine romanesco susciterebbe tanto clamore visto il suo dilagante uso in tutti i mass media.
Il termine che può essere sia aggettivo che sostantivo viene riportato su tutti i dizionari italiani ed anche sui più illustri dizionari bilingue.
In francese viene tradotto in _grincheux_ (Larousse) mentre in inglese il Regazzini lo traduce con _intractable, sulky, surly_.
Per quanto riguarda la sua diffusione lo si ritrova nei maggiori quotidiani come Repubblica e Il Corriere della Sera:

Sposo di una moglie perennemente incinta, più rubensiana che prossima allo stile del marito, Johannes è un tipo malmostoso, praticamente in sequestro volontario nel proprio studio.(Repubblica, recensione del film _La ragazza con l'orecchino di perla_ )

Stavolta le divisioni della maggioranza di governo rivelano nicchie di dissenso e di disimpegno malmostoso che attraversano tutte le forze politiche, anche con propaggini all'interno dei singoli partiti. (Corriere della Sera, articolo di politica)

Malmostoso compare anche nella letteratura e persino nella poesia:

l’andare
maestoso
del maelstrom
malmostoso
sul picco invadente
del fatalissimo incontro,
spietato, recente.
.......
poesia di Franz Krauspenhaar

Google trova malmostoso 38'000 volte contro 83'000 di scostante.Non male per una parola ai più sconosciuta.
Detto questo non capisco lo stupore di molti nel ritrovare malmostoso nella traduzione italiana di Harry Potter.
Se non si conosce una parola i dizionari non vedono l'ora di essere sfogliati e questo non vale solo per i ragazzi.



Crisidelm said:


> Sì ma Franz Krauspenhaar è milanese...


E allora?
Pensi che il solo fatto di abitare a Milano sia sufficiente per essere etichettato come poeta dialettale?
E le altre fonti citate sono tutte milanesi?


----------



## Crisidelm

Credo che quasi chiunque in Italia sappia cosa s'intende quando si dice "Ostrega/Ostregheta!", ma questo non ne fa venir meno l'impronta chiaramente dialettale veneta.
Sul fatto che malmostoso sia un vocabolo chiaramente dialettale lombardo/milanese direi che non c'è dubbio: questo non vuol dire che non possa essere usato in una traduzione, anche in un libro di Harry Potter, ma questo non lo rende nemmeno ipso facto patrimonio culturale dell'Italiano medio.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Non so se questa mia osservazione rientri a pieno diritto in questo thread, e se non lo è mi scuso.  Come analogia alla questione del diritto di malmostoso a esser impiegato in italiano "neutro", porto questo esempio.  Io, da toscano, quando parlo (sia con altri toscani sia con il resto degli italiani) dico "spengere".  Usare "spegnere" per me è completamente innaturale, mi dà quasi fastidio.  Ma quando traduco dall'inglese o scrivo direttamente in italiano, uso spegnere.  Mi rendo perfettamente conto che spengere è un regionalismo, indicato come tale in ogni dizionario, e per questo non lo uso quando scrivo (a meno che ovviamente non sia un toscano a parlare attraverso la mia penna).
Secondo me, come del resto già suggerito da altri, un traduttore può usare  parole fortemente locali come malmostoso solo quando la parola tradotta abbia connotazioni altrettanto regionali nella lingua originale.  Solo una mia opinione.


----------



## Crisidelm

Pensa un po', ogni volta che sento "spengere" mi si rizzano le orecchie, è proprio una forma che non riesco ad accettare


----------



## bubu7

Giannaclaudia said:


> Edit: incongruenze tra dizionari.
> 
> Da Treccani:
> malmostóso agg. [comp. di mal (e)
> e mostoso (nel sign. di “ sugoso ” )]. – Voce region. lombarda, ma entrata anche nel linguaggio comune e spec. nell'uso giornalistico, che significa propriam. “ *che fa o dà poco sugo* ” , e di qui, riferito a persona, musone, scontroso, intrattabile, sgarbato.
> 
> Garzanti dice: *ricco di mosto.* (Come da post #7 di Toscano NYC)
> 
> *Chi avrà ragione?*


Non c'è incongruenza, cara Giannaclaudia.

Il Treccani si riferisce al significato proprio dell'intera parola mentre il Garzanti si riferisce al significato di _mostoso_. Ma _mostoso_ + _mal_ ci riporta al significato del Treccani.

Qualcuno poi diceva che _mostoso_ faceva pensare a _mosto_: non si sbagliava, perché il primo significato del termine era proprio 'che sa di mosto' poi, per estensione, 'che ha molto sugo' (cfr. Cortelazzo - Marcato, _Dizionario etimologico dei dialetti italiani_, UTET).


----------



## Salegrosso

Giannaclaudia said:


> Pensate che, pur essendo nata e vissuta in provincia di Milano, ho sempre ritenuto l'aggettivo _malmostoso_ un termine di origine emiliana, perchè è di uso comune per i miei genitori che sono emiliani, mentre non l'ho mai sentita dire in giro.


 
Anch'io _malmostoso_ (o _malmustoso_) lo sento usare molto da mia mamma, che e' una veronese dal lessico emiliano (mia nonna e' di Parma). 
In effetti, da mia mamma piu' che da qualunque altro veneto.
Quindi potrebbe anche essermi arrivato dall'Emilia.

C'e' qualche emiliano in giro per WR che possa dare un commento sull'Ipotesi Emilia?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salegrosso said:


> Anch'io _malmostoso_ (o _malmustoso_) lo sento usare molto da mia mamma, che e' una veronese dal lessico emiliano (mia nonna e' di Parma).



In effetti anche qui si dice "_malm*u*stus_".


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Io l'ho sentito usare spesso nella mia infanzia piemontese (per la mia esperienza lo trovo più diffuso in Piemonte che in Lombardia); comunque mi sembra che l'indagine sulla diffusione lasci capire che si tratta quasi sempre di zone vinicole...


----------



## Salegrosso

rocamadour said:


> comunque mi sembra che l'indagine sulla diffusione lasci capire che si tratta quasi sempre di zone vinicole...


 
Ahah, ottima osservazione! Giusto!


----------



## Calogero Dimino

rocamadour said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> comunque mi sembra che l'indagine sulla diffusione lasci capire che si tratta quasi sempre di zone vinicole...


 
...del nord! 

Comunque bella osservazione


----------



## Lalema

La parola mi ha incuriosita perchè stamattina, ascoltando la radio in macchina, l'ho sentita per ben due volte!
Ho cercato il significato in internet, ed ho scoperto questo bel forum.
Aggiungo che sono emiliana, ma non l'avevo proprio mai sentita!


----------



## Kraus

ToscanoNYC said:


> Qualcuno sa quale sia la parola originale inglese tradotta in italiano con malmostoso?


Nel 14° capitolo (pag. 270) di Harry Potter e il Principe mezzosangue Ron dà "un malmostoso morso al pane tostato" (in inglese "a moody bite of toast"). Moody significa letteralmente "di cattivo umore, imbronciato".


----------



## Apina

Confermo che malmostoso è comunemente usato e capito nelle province di Lecco e Sondrio.

Ciao

Apina


----------



## mp3

Curiosità personale, visto che Harry Potter l'ho letto solo in inglese.
In quali capitoli è usato il termine "malnostoso" (che, per la cronaca, trovo bellissimo, al di là dell'origne dialettale...)
Così faccio la corrispondenza con l'inglese...
Io non ricordo riferimenti a persone musone...
MP3


----------



## longplay

Mi avete incuriosito, dopo tanto tempo...Non avevo mai sentito questo termine, ma lo trovo di significato "intuibile". Ad ogni modo, fornisco un elemento informativo.
Il Devoto-Oli (ristampa del 1994) non riporta "malmostoso", ma alla voce "mostoso" specifica : termine in evoluzione; esempio : "scrittori 'mostosi' ... stanno fermentando",
frase ripresa dai "giornali" .


----------



## Luca1986

mp3 said:


> In quali capitoli è usato il termine "mal*m*ostoso" (che, per la cronaca, trovo bellissimo, al di là dell'origne dialettale...)
> Così faccio la corrispondenza con l'inglese...



Fuori tema: stando a Google Libri, viene usato una sola volta in _Harry Potter e il calice di fuoco_, pag. 260.


----------



## bo-marco

Ho avuto una simpatica discussione recentemente con una collega Mantovana sul significato di "MALMUSTOS".
Il significato è sicuramente quello di persona scontrosa, intrattabile, inacidita, sgarbata e antipatica e credo che derivi dal termine di paragone "GUSTOSO COME IL MOSTO ANDATO A MALE" (equivalentente al mio "DASGUSTOS").


----------



## elitaliano

Apprendo con reale stupore che _malmostoso_ è un termine dialettale, che molti connazionali non hanno mai udito.
Per me invece fa parte del mio patrimonio linguistico e, veramente, non avrei mai pensato di apprendere che non è italiano standard, come ho imparato leggendo questo thread.
Buono a sapersi.


----------



## Nunou

Io invece non lo avevo mai sentito ma l'ho trovato abbastanza intuibile, dopotutto "mostoso" è un termine italiano e quel "mal" davanti mi faceva comunque pensare a qualcosa di girato/nato male...avevo pensato anche a qualcosa di particolarmente "acido/brusco".


----------



## francisgranada

Nunou said:


> Io invece non lo avevo mai sentito ma l'ho trovato abbastanza intuibile, dopotutto "mostoso" è un termine italiano e quel "mal" davanti mi faceva comunque pensare a qualcosa di girato/nato male...avevo pensato anche a qualcosa di particolarmente "acido/brusco".



Sono d'accordo, anche da non lombardo e da non italiano . Il senso della detta parola usata nel giusto contesto si può capire. Infine, la propria parola _malmostoso _è formalmente del tutto "italiana", qui usata nel senso figurato. Quindi il suo uso dalla parte del traduttore non mi pare un "crimine" ... (anche se quel senso figurato è d'origine lombarda).


----------



## Aureliano

Oggi ho scoperto con meraviglia che un'amica napoletana non aveva mai sentito questo termine. Controllando sui dizionari scopro l'etimologia sul Treccani e scopro anche qui che è per i più perfettamente ignoto e percepito per giunta come regionalismo lombardo (o del nord) "sgradevole".

Il punto è che io sono di Roma e non ho parenti che vengano da oltre Tevere!

Io sostengo l'ipotesi che sia un termine diventato nazionale, probabilmente sdoganato da un lessico giornalistico come suggerito dal Treccani (effettivamente mia madre era giornalista radiofonica, e assidua lettrice di giornali), ma che magari ha avuto un relativo successo nel passato e ora non è radicato tra i giovani lettori di Harry Potter.

Per me è sempre stato sinonimo di melancolico, nella sfumatura di imbronciato, di cattivo umore, ma dal punto di visto dell' "energia interiore" non necessariamente teso o arrabbiato anzi più probabilmente "scocciato", magari svogliato.


----------



## ohbice

Giannaclaudia said:


> Da Treccani:
> malmostóso agg. [comp. di mal (e)
> e mostoso (nel sign. di “ sugoso ” )]. – Voce region. lombarda, ma entrata anche nel linguaggio comune e spec. nell'uso giornalistico, che significa propriam. “ *che fa o dà poco sugo* ” , e di qui, riferito a persona, musone, scontroso, intrattabile, sgarbato.


Se posso ardire una critica al vocabolario Treccani, non direi mai che *malmostoso *(nella pronuncia trezzese "malmustous") è sinonimo di sgarbato.
Anche perché per come la conosco io la parola viene usata per indicare un umore temporaneo, uggioso, scontroso, spesso di persona che fa l'introversa per orgoglio, per ripicca, per reazione permalosa.
A proposito di Harry Potter, credo tutti sappiano che sono uscite traduzioni "riviste e corrette", dato che la prima edizione era abbastanza ricolma di errori e voci "discutibili" (a me per esempio dava un fastidio tremendo il termine "balenga", se non ricordo male appioppato alla ragazzina, Hermione).


----------



## bearded

Aureliano said:


> è per i più perfettamente ignoto e percepito per giunta come regionalismo lombardo


Io ho sentito usare il termine - oltreché a Milano -  sia in Emilia sia in Toscana, e ne ignoravo perfino l'origine 'regionale'.  Per fortuna che il Treccani dice ''voce entrata anche nel linguaggio comune..'' : per me è proprio così.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Io ho sentito usare il termine - oltreché a Milano -  sia in Emilia sia in Toscana, e ne ignoravo perfino l'origine 'regionale'.  Per fortuna che il Treccani dice ''voce entrata anche nel linguaggio comune..'' : per me è proprio così.



Buongiorno.
Da Torinese trapiantato in lombardia prima e in Canton Ticino poi, testimonio che a Torino non ho mai sentito usare questo termine, né in altre parti del Piemonte, ma mi è giunto all'orecchio dopo lo sbarco in Lombardia. Come detto nei passati post, anche io l'ho sempre ritenuto un termine regionale lombardo.


----------

